# Sex my varadero



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

These guys are about 11 months old. No calling when I play a recored calling every other frog starts to call but these two and they sort of perk up and come out and hop on the glass or around. 

First frog. Not sure on this one 





























Second frog. I'm guessing female.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

To "me" frog #1 doesn't seem as pear shaped as #2...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I would guess #1 male, #2 female...though #1 is in sort of a "stretched out" pose in each of the pics. I'm surprised, at 11 months, you haven't heard calling from him yet...mine started calling at 5 months.
So it's possible they are both female.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

The first one is in a streached position it looks much fatter normally. I'm guessing two females since lack of calling.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

After all this time frog one is a male caught him calling for the first time yesterday.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Good to hear John. ....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The second male may not been calling because the first male is dominant. Now that the second male has called, you may want to watch closely for a while. You may see aggression between the 2 males, and have to pull one of them.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm hoping the second one is a female. She is more pear shape and seem to look around when the other called but didn't help that my CV imitator next door was calling too. Only time will tell if they are a pair. Ill hold off on looking for a male.


----------

